# Questions about ShopTemp.



## Anakir (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll start off with mine.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hong-Kong Registered Airmail
> 
> The Hong-Kong Registered Airmail method is similar to the method above: your order is shipped normally. Again delays vary from 2 to 5 weeks depending on your country of residence.
> 
> ...



Does this option come with the original cases? I don't want the products I buy to come without their original cases.

Thanks. The shop is looking good so far. Keep it up. I'll purchase as soon as this question has been answered.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

Registered airmail includes ALL original packaging. 

I will clarify this in the FAQ on the site.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 6, 2010)

I found this to be confusing as well. I just placed my first order, and I said I wanted the box in the comments field.

I hope this order will be handled in a good way. If it is, I'll definately purchase again (SuperCard DS TWO, here I come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## Anakir (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks. Gonna order now.


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

Will more payment options be added as the site gets bigger?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Will more payment options be added as the site gets bigger?


There is a possibility yes, but for the foreseeable future we will be relying on Paypal and Money bookers.


----------



## rocketen (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the dingoo on the site the 4gb version? I've heard reports that dingux may not work on others.


----------



## danisson (Apr 6, 2010)

Why Honk Kong Airmail don't deliver on Brazil since I can recieve things from DX?
EDIT: Forget the First Question just found the answer


----------



## evilchild27 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was wondering if they were based in HK or US. Guess that HK mail question answers my question as well. I usually buy from dealsextreme. Might buy Supercard DS TWO if it gets good reviews.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 6, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are they a reliable payment method? I've seen many things that hint at the service being a "scam".


----------



## Atashi (Apr 7, 2010)

Question: What are the various order statuses / what do they mean?

I.e. My order has gone from awaiting fulfillment to 'Completed'... does this mean it's been shipped? Or is shipping another step in the process?

I ask because I opted for DHL shipping, and although my order is 'Complete' it shows the tracking number as 'tracking number unavailable'.

Cheers!

-Atashi


----------



## majix560 (Apr 7, 2010)

How do I get the coupons promised in GBAtemp's newsletter?


----------



## lucasferrr (Apr 7, 2010)

why i cant get the free shipping in check out to brazil,the DX always acepts.im very disaointed


----------



## Opium (Apr 7, 2010)

Atashi said:
			
		

> Question: What are the various order statuses / what do they mean?
> 
> I.e. My order has gone from awaiting fulfillment to 'Completed'... does this mean it's been shipped? Or is shipping another step in the process?
> 
> ...



This is just speculation, but I would imagine that your order is either shipped or about to be sent off. It will take a little while for the tracking number to show up in DHL though I imagine, so wait a day or two and it should show up.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 8, 2010)

majix560 said:
			
		

> How do I get the coupons promised in GBAtemp's newsletter?


Use the coupon codes present in the stickies in the ShopTemp forum.


----------



## ShaDeFinale (Apr 8, 2010)

Question:
If I have a paypal account with money in it but there's no credit card or bank account connected can I pay with that? I'll probably buy one of those money-pak things they support and put the money into an account so I can buy from there.


----------



## geokilla (Apr 9, 2010)

Do you price match?


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

geokilla said:
			
		

> Do you price match?


i would really like to know this soon as well, im buying a 2GB Kingston memory card fro a friend (from a certain place of extreme dealing). i wanted to support gbatemp and buy from shoptemp, but regardless of their unmatchable price on cyclods and ak2i (the other site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) still beats them by a litle, if you could match it oi would love to buy from you instead.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 9, 2010)

when if ever will paypal be put back on the site


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 9, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> when if ever will paypal be put back on the site



paypal don't allow their service to be used on sites that sell piracy devices.


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> Nathan King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLZ flashcards ``can`` be pirate devices....


----------



## Anakir (Apr 9, 2010)

Nathan King said:
			
		

> when if ever will paypal be put back on the site



Huh? Isn't paypal still an option for payment?

Edit: just saw the topic about it. Weird.


----------

